# All dialects: sweets / sugar



## Ghabi

Hello! May I ask what are the words for "sweets" and "sugar" respectively in your dialect or the dialects you know?

In Cantonese the words differ only in tones: 糖(陰上聲)=sweets vs 糖(陽平聲)=sugar; while in my home dialect (a Yue dialect) the former is two-syllable as in Mandarin: 麻糖=sweets vs 糖=sugar. Looking forward to your replies!


----------



## Jerry Chan

閩南話兩樣都說糖(teng)，音和調都一樣
如真要分別, sugar會叫白糖, sweets會叫糖仔(teng a)


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

二者如果是统称都叫糖。
只有讲具体的东西时才有所区分
e.g. 奶糖、水果糖、花生糖、白糖（包括绵白糖和白白砂糖）、红糖 、黄糖 、方糖


----------



## Youngfun

吴语温州话和青田话：sugar叫糖霜*（温：/duɔ ɕuɔ/，青：/do ɕo/）， sweets 叫糖儿（温：/duɔ ŋ̩/，青：/do n̩/）。二者皆可以简称“糖”，发音一样。

顺便说一样，英式英语的sweets……以前我还以为通指所有的甜品，后来才发现原来指的是糖果……我个人更喜欢美语的candy。

不过Ghabi，中国大多数地方“麻糖”指的不是sweets，而是带有芝麻的甜点。

*刚发现，原来糖霜是个很古老的词。


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

糖霜给我的感觉是腌制蜜饯的时候，糖份浮在表面形成的一层霜状的东西。
像射雕里黄蓉第一次见郭靖的时候点的“糖霜桃条、梨肉好郎君……”


Youngfun said:


> 吴语温州话和青田话：sugar叫糖霜*（温：/duɔ ɕuɔ/，青：/do ɕo/）， sweets 叫糖儿（温：/duɔ ŋ̩/，青：/do n̩/）。二者皆可以简称“糖”，发音一样。
> 
> 顺便说一样，英式英语的sweets……以前我还以为通指所有的甜品，后来才发现原来指的是糖果……我个人更喜欢美语的candy。
> 
> 不过Ghabi，中国大多数地方“麻糖”指的不是sweets，而是带有芝麻的甜点。
> 
> *刚发现，原来糖霜是个很古老的词。


----------



## Youngfun

我明白你的意思，就像豆腐花上面的那一层，也叫做“糖霜”吧？估计那个东西我的方言里也只能说“一层糖霜”。


----------



## 绫子1982

北京话都叫糖。sugar又分成白糖、红糖、冰糖。但是平常就都叫糖。


----------



## Youngfun

一般普通话把sweets叫做“糖果”吧。不知道饴糖和奶糖（比如大白兔）算不算糖果。


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> 一般普通话把sweets叫做“糖果”吧。不知道饴糖和奶糖（比如大白兔）算不算糖果。


"糖果"是个统称，而且是书面语。超市的分类牌上可以写“糖果”，可说话时没人管大白兔叫“糖果”。


----------



## Daffodil100

Jerry Chan said:


> 閩南話兩樣都說糖(teng)，音和調都一樣
> 如真要分別, sugar會叫白糖, sweets會叫糖仔(teng a)



还有乌糖呢，糖霜，冰糖


----------



## Daffodil100

*3. sweetsa. Foods, such as candy, pastries, puddings, or preserves, that are high in sugar content.
b. Informal Sweet potatoes: candied sweets.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/sweets

SWEETS不光指糖，还有蜜饯， 布丁， 糕饼
*


----------



## khoo1993

Jerry Chan said:


> 閩南話兩樣都說糖(teng)，音和調都一樣
> 如真要分別, sugar會叫白糖, sweets會叫糖仔(teng a)


闽南语很少说白糖的吧？


----------



## Jerry Chan

khoo1993 said:


> 闽南语很少说白糖的吧？


很少, 所以我說如真要分別


----------



## Daffodil100

jerry chan said:


> 很少, 所以我說如真要分別




怎么会很少？ 我们都会说“掺淡泊阿白糖、乌糖”－－放点白糖、红糖. 当然，我们也会说掺淡泊阿糖，但是好象比较少。 

另外，当去食杂店买白糖，我们肯定会说，阮要买白糖或乌糖。没有说，阮要买糖tang. 单字的teng在这个上下文中很捌扭，而且老板肯定会问你要买什么糖。


----------



## Jerry Chan

Daffodil100 said:


> 怎么会很少？ 我们都会说“掺淡泊阿白糖、乌糖”－－放点白糖、红糖. 当然，我们也会说掺淡泊阿糖，但是好象比较少。
> 
> 另外，当去食杂店买白糖，我们肯定会说，阮要买白糖或乌糖。没有说，阮要买糖tang. 单字的teng在这个上下文中很捌扭，而且老板肯定会问你要买什么糖。



對, 我想了一下, 白糖確實也不少
烏糖, 我就真是很久沒聽人說過了


----------



## Daffodil100

Jerry Chan said:


> 對, 我想了一下, 白糖確實也不少
> 烏糖, 我就真是很久沒聽人說過了



红糖也是日常用的糖。不会少用的。


----------



## Daffodil100

jerry chan said:


> 閩南話兩樣都說糖(teng)，音和調都一樣
> 如真要分別, sugar會叫白糖, sweets會叫糖仔(teng a)



别外，发音一般是ten， 或者 ten ah

不是teng. 在闽南语中发音貌似没有带-g ，所以很多闽南人讲普通话时，前后音（包括翘不翘舌）分不清的，有带G的音，都发成舌前音去了。翘舌音发成不翘。

不好意思，之前的帖子，我也是跟着你的发音来的。


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks all for the informative replies!


Youngfun said:


> 我明白你的意思，就像豆腐花上面的那一层，也叫做“糖霜”吧？估计那个东西我的方言里也只能说“一层糖霜”。


So how do you call "icing" (like this)? Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Chan

Daffodil100 said:


> 别外，发音一般是ten， 或者 ten ah
> 
> 不是teng. 在闽南语中发音貌似没有带-g ，所以很多闽南人讲普通话时，前后音（包括翘不翘舌）分不清的，有带G的音，都发成舌前音去了。翘舌音发成不翘。
> 
> 不好意思，之前的帖子，我也是跟着你的发音来的。



不是的
ng聲在閩南語很普遍, "進"和"靜"的發音, 分別還是很清楚的

我查了一下台灣閩南話常用詞辭典, "糖"標的是tn̂g​標法不相同, 但ng聲還是很明顯的

在新加坡, 很多姓黃的閩南人, 拼音正是Ng (這剛好是廣州話"吳"的拼法) 
而姓王的, 則是Ong, 如歌手王儷婷 Olivia Ong


----------



## Youngfun

Ghabi said:


> So how do you call "icing" (like this)? Thanks!


I'm not sure.  I think I would just say（一层）糖霜



SuperXW said:


> "糖果"是个统称，而且是书面语。超市的分类牌上可以写“糖果”，可说话时没人管大白兔叫“糖果”。


本人在口语中也说“糖果”，可能北方人听得别扭。但是我估计，在我家乡一般的人讲普通话时也会说“糖果”，因为我们的方言是区分白糖和糖果的。


----------



## BODYholic

Jerry Chan said:


> 閩南話兩樣都說糖(teng)，音和調都一樣
> 如真要分別, sugar會叫白糖, sweets會叫糖仔(teng a)



In Teochiew, we say "teng" too for both sugar and candy. The emphasis is on the /ng/ sound which is soft and long.
Singapore Hokkien people called it "藤". The sound is shorter.



SuperXW said:


> "糖果"是个统称，而且是书面语。



In China, perhaps. 

"糖果" is definitely 统称. Otherwise, it is  just as colloquial as "hello" in Singapore. It is quite a popular word  for my dad's generation. For our generation, we've shortened it to just  "糖". Yes, it may be confusing at times, and especially when the words  are spilled from an adult's mouth. It can be challenging to tell if they wanted candy or  sugar.


----------

